# Oak dust



## martyn c (Jan 20, 2017)

Just collected a 35kg bag of oak dust from a small local joiners, all kiln dried and clean at the total cost of ........ £5, It's gonna last me a while I think

Lets hope it does what I want it too, the seller  seemed a really nice guy who was just getting into smoking himself , he says he can't make enough dust for the demand


----------



## mymatejim (Jan 20, 2017)

Sounds like a bargain!
Do you use dust the same way as wood chips, soaked in water and mixed with the coals?


----------



## martyn c (Jan 21, 2017)

No, I'll use it mainly for cold smoking


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 23, 2017)

Sounds like a good deal.

One of my customers has a boat builder next door, and fitted a Canal boat out in Oak. He has a very big bag of dust waiting for me to collect.


----------

